# Auto pilot advise needed



## Bubblebass155 (Mar 18, 2018)

Guys, I'm new to walleye fishing. Got hooked last July when my brother took me out on my 16' bass boat. I've since sold that boat and up graded to a 21' Trophy, which I love a lot! I tend to fish by myself a lot , and was looking into Minn Kota front bow mount Ipilot set up?
Or would you guys think I should entertain looking into a rear motor auto pilot driven set up?
I'm always reading these awesome articles on this site! This is a great way for guys like me to learn from years of experience from you great anglers! Keep it up!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if you have the money to invest get a 36v bow mount. you can use it to troll or use it to guide the boat with your kicker or main motor pushing the boat. I have an old 21' boat and got the auto pilot that goes under the steering wheel. I wish now I had got the bow mount trolling motor and a kicker. just my opinion, i'm sure you will get others.
sherman


----------



## Bubblebass155 (Mar 18, 2018)

That's the way that I'm leaning towards, been pricing them up as we speak. Looks to be a pretty large investment either way I go. I would ball park it at close to 3K , for either set up.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

I,ve had both systems mentioned and I will say hands down,the minn kota catches more fish.the steering wheel systems are WAY TOO SLOW TO ADEQUATELY RESPOND and keep you on course. the minn kota gives a nice gradual s- curve re-correction and can troll tighter courses in heavy traffic.i use a homemade foil to enhance my steering and reduce the amount of thrust needed,while controlling speeds with trolling bags.i have 4 sets of bags to hit all speeds year round and gas motor produces enough electricity to power all systems.you may have to make a front mount to attach it to your boat. but a lot more responsive than the steering wheel mounted auto-pilots.only on a BIG boat w/hydraulic steering would you want that type of system.minn kotas catch 2-3 times more fish than no autopilot.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

the steering wheel mount systems are a MAJOR pain in the ass with the flux gate compass greatly affected by electronic interference.every time I would talk on my vhf radio or turn on both fishfinders w/ gps the autopilot would go haywire,if its all your running,it will operate fine.try to operate "fishing "related electronics and it will do crazy ivan,s and mess up all day long,especially the radio.there simply isn,t enough space on a boat less than 30' to keep all the antenna,s far enough away for good function.$2000 pissed away and I removed the next year


----------



## Bubblebass155 (Mar 18, 2018)

Awesome info right there, I heard the same info on slow response of rear auto pilot. I just put a new steering cable on the boat, and the guy at West Marine said hydro-steering was the way to go, for rear auto pilot. He said the eletric steer that mounts to cable operated steering is not as reliable, and even slower? So are you saying hydro steering is just as good.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

If you have space, the bow mount system is the way to go. But s kicker with a Garmin TR1 autopilot is a good choice otherwise. I'd avoid the steering wheel systems. I had one that made Crazy Ivan's all day long.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubblebass155 (Mar 18, 2018)

That Garmin set up is pretty slick! Now I just wonder how much total cost would be, and if it's as good as a minn Kota 112# ipilot set up?


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Just my opinion from having both, but it's a lot easier to pull a boat in the right direction than to push it with wind involved.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The cable steer works ok on larger boats that are not prone to get blown around, on smaller boats it tends to over steer back and forth, I'd never have one on a smaller boat. Your Trophy is probably getting to the top end of what an electric might want to pull around all day so... The electric steering while the main is pushing is the cats. Drop 2 bags in with the large motor pushing at idol and pair it up with your front motor steering on auto-pilot and I thing you'll be a happy guy. I can't comment on the hydro steer, but I've had each of the others. Small boat gets the electric.


----------



## Bubblebass155 (Mar 18, 2018)

I appreciate all the good info, It's looking like I will probably go with Minn Kota Terrova , 36volt, 72" shaft, remote controlled , 112lbs of thrust. I truly believe it's easier to pull a boat, than push it to stay on coarse. Same as FAB was mentioning.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I went out on a charter with a trolling motor in a 20' aluminum boat that used just the trolling motor to fish. it worked great all day.
sherman


----------



## Bubblebass155 (Mar 18, 2018)

Ok! Any luck with the fish?? Was thinking off going out wed or Thursday. Or going to west branch to try to catch a Muskie! Not sure of dock status there ?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Bubblebass155 said:


> I appreciate all the good info, It's looking like I will probably go with Minn Kota Terrova , 36volt, 72" shaft, remote controlled , 112lbs of thrust. I truly believe it's easier to pull a boat, than push it to stay on coarse. Same as FAB was mentioning.


Just my 2 cents, there are two modes of autopilot on the minnkota,one is gps controlled and the other is directional. I call it point and go. The gps mode will bounce you left and right trying to keep you on the satellite set course while the directional mode will keep you going pretty straight directionally. It's more compass oriented.I found the gps mode was to difficult to keep pressure on the rods and speed control was more difficult. I've been using this system for about 5 years and like it a lot. Good luck and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Bubblebass155 (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks for the info! Biggest fear is spending a lot of dough, and it not work out to my expectations! One of my concerns is the style/height of my bow off the water. And then the motor of the min kotta is not in the water on some choppy days on Lake Erie . That's why I chose to go with the 72" shaft


----------

